# How come girls don't play with themselves that often?



## Conker (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't get it. I mean, we guys play with ourselves all the time, sometimes even in public. It's fun. The biological body is a wonder and there's no reason that others shouldn't experience it. But, I've never seen a girl play with herself, and when I ask them, they always say "No. That's stupid."

I mean shit, God gave you a second pair of drums! We guys just have our belly's to create wicked beats with, but girls have a small set of bongos at their disposal. 

I mean, right now, between paragraphs, I'm tappin away on my belly, and it would be way more fun if I had more flesh to drum on. But, nope, no breasts to speak of.

So, why don't girls play with themselves that often, or ever? It's a remarkable waste of good sacks of flesh.


----------



## Maisuki (Oct 23, 2010)

Why the hell did I click on this thread?


----------



## Oovie (Oct 23, 2010)

I thought everyone whistled.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 23, 2010)

They're probably too busy masturbating.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 23, 2010)

At first I thought this


SnowFox said:


> masturbating


 kind of playing with the body, but now that I read it...

Instead of drumming your belly, and asking why won't the girls play with themselves, maybe you two should go together to play alone.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> At first I thought this
> 
> kind of playing with the body, but now that I read it...
> 
> Instead of drumming your belly, and asking why won't the girls play with themselves, maybe you two should go together to play alone.


 
I'm desperate willing if he is :3


----------



## Spike.Zombie (Oct 23, 2010)

0_o
Comeing from a woman,
I use my breasts as stress balls sometimes....
but, eh....
You go and masturbate with other men.

>.<


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 23, 2010)

Because we don't want too.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 23, 2010)

_What's ... going on in this thread?_


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 23, 2010)

Bambi said:


> _What's ... going on in this thread?_


 
We are talking about the biological body and it's "magics"


----------



## Bambi (Oct 23, 2010)

Cirno, what sort of magics are they talking about? 

Women masturbating, or just ... playing with your ... 





> I mean, right now, between paragraphs, I'm tappin away on my belly, and  it would be way more fun if I had more flesh to drum on. But, nope, no  breasts to speak of.


stomach?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 23, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Cirno, what sort of magics are they talking about?
> 
> Women masturbating, or just ... playing with your ... stomach?


 
Judging by your experience, you already know.
And yes, stomach

tap tap stomach rangers


----------



## Browder (Oct 23, 2010)

Bambi said:


> _What's ... going on in this thread?_


 
A semi-clever mindfuck. Ignore it and maybe it'll go away.


----------



## Atona (Oct 23, 2010)

Bambi said:


> _What's ... going on in this thread?_


 
I'm glad someone finally asked, it seemed like everyone knew what was going on so I didn't want to do it.

I deem breasts to be too squishy to use as drums, personally. 
I like shaking around after drinking a lot, like a liquid maraca. Does that count?


----------



## Conker (Oct 23, 2010)

Atona said:


> I'm glad someone finally asked, it seemed like everyone knew what was going on so I didn't want to do it.
> 
> I deem breasts to be too squishy to use as drums, personally.
> I like shaking around after drinking a lot, like a liquid maraca. Does that count?


Yeah, it does. I wish the body had some natural cymbal to thrum away on. Mad beats need a cymbal now and then. But the breasts would not provide such a noise 

Maraca's is a clever use of nature mechanics though. I approve!


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 23, 2010)

What about legs?


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 23, 2010)

Alright OP, I give.   I'll let you in on one of womankind's biggest secrets.

At night...when we're alone...we lock the doors, turn the lights low...

and Hambone.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMJeaZtgwng


----------



## Alstor (Oct 23, 2010)

Conker said:


> Yeah, it does. I wish the body had some natural cymbal to thrum away on. Mad beats need a cymbal now and then. But the breasts would not provide such a noise


 Dude, slap your fingers or toes. That should be fine.


----------



## Ames (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't have any drums at all. :C


----------



## Tycho (Oct 23, 2010)

Conker makes me sad.



Browder said:


> A semi-clever mindfuck. Ignore it and maybe it'll go away.


 
not so clevr aktuly


----------



## Cam (Oct 23, 2010)

Because a penis isnt as complicated as a vagina


----------



## Minuet (Oct 23, 2010)

Because there are other, more interesting objects out there to use as instruments.  An acrylic ruler on the edge of a desk is one of my personal favorites, as are hollow things that sound different in the center and toward the edges.  And then, of course, there are... y'know... real drums.

/was a percussionist in high school (when I wasn't playing French horn, keyboard, or electric bass - they tended to move me to whatever they didn't have dedicated players for)


----------



## The DK (Oct 23, 2010)

I finger pick a lot when im at work or if im bored. I think they do just as much, they just dont anounce it like guys do.


----------



## Corto (Oct 23, 2010)

This is probably the best thread I've seen in these forums so far.


----------



## Tannonclaw (Oct 24, 2010)

It's basically mandatory that we play with them to make sure we don't  have cancer anyways. That kind of takes the fun out of it.


----------



## mitchau (Oct 25, 2010)

Because of standards in society. They just need to be alone, just like farting!

that's all an assumption though.


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 25, 2010)

mitchau said:


> Because of standards in society. They just need to be alone, just like farting!
> 
> that's all an assumption though.


 
Girls don't fart. :V


----------



## MelodyDragon (Oct 25, 2010)

No we do things when you guys can't see us doing it.
* giggles *


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (Oct 25, 2010)

A+ thread


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 25, 2010)

Well player, sir.


----------



## NK129 (Oct 25, 2010)

You should meet the girls I'M friends with. >_>
They put dirty perverted bastards to shame and actually in a Good way too.


----------



## MelodyDragon (Oct 25, 2010)

I am a girl and I just said we do things when you boys/men are not there to watch alot of the time.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 25, 2010)

Blues said:


> Girls don't fart. :V


 
You're quite right; we (decorously and discreetly) break wind, then look mildly non-plussed and move to the other side of the room.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Oct 25, 2010)

Because they get embarrassed.


----------



## Willow (Oct 25, 2010)

And here I thought, this was going to be a discussion about cultural taboos. Then upon actually reading the OP..I have no clue what this is about.


----------



## Machine (Oct 25, 2010)

Willow said:


> And here I thought, this was going to be a discussion about cultural taboos. Then upon actually reading the OP..I have no clue what this is about.


I thought I was alone there for a moment.


----------



## Icky (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey, _I_ liked the thread.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 26, 2010)

In conventions, the weeaboos almost always either dress 120% of the posible clothing, or 20% of the possible clothing.
They might always "play" with themselves in some cases, you know. Either them, or their friend. And their other friend. And the guy from the hotdog stand. And the manga seller. And the huge mem- well you get the point.
Although, it's fairly common that girls don't play.


----------



## Bir (Oct 26, 2010)

Why don't you drum on your balls?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> Why don't you drum on your balls?


 
Did you ever drum on somebody's balls? You'd never understand it.


----------



## Bir (Oct 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Did you ever drum on somebody's balls? You'd never understand it.


 
It's a simple question to help answer the one that was asked.

Girls play with themselves. My favorite is my belly. But if you don't drum on your balls to the sound or thought of music, then do you think we'd do it to our boobs? They're just as sensitive, man.

: P


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> It's a simple question to help answer the one that was asked.
> 
> Girls play with themselves. My favorite is my belly. But if you don't drum on your balls to the sound or thought of music, then do you think we'd do it to our boobs? They're just as sensitive, man.
> 
> : P


Only if you kick them or have some sort of ballaids infection, it'd be sensitive. They just don't make sound. Silent but violent.


----------



## Conker (Oct 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> It's a simple question to help answer the one that was asked.
> 
> Girls play with themselves. My favorite is my belly. But if you don't drum on your balls to the sound or thought of music, then do you think we'd do it to our boobs? They're just as sensitive, man.
> 
> : P


Oh, the tops can't be that sensitive. I mean shit, they look like the perfect set of bongos. If it looks like a duck, it must be a duck!

Balls on the other hand, well for starters they are in an unproductive place as far as drumming goes. I'd have to like squat or at least sit in order to get at them. Plus, I usually have pants or shorts on, and so the sound would be muffled or just nonexistent of I started slapping them around with clothes on.

I don't think they'd make much of a sound either, or a good sound. Not loud enough for a sufficient "clack"


----------



## Bir (Oct 26, 2010)

Conker said:


> Oh, the tops can't be that sensitive. I mean shit, they look like the perfect set of bongos. If it looks like a duck, it must be a duck!
> 
> Balls on the other hand, well for starters they are in an unproductive place as far as drumming goes. I'd have to like squat or at least sit in order to get at them. Plus, I usually have pants or shorts on, and so the sound would be muffled or just nonexistent of I started slapping them around with clothes on.
> 
> I don't think they'd make much of a sound either, or a good sound. Not loud enough for a sufficient "clack"


 
XD 

I was about to say "Girls wear clothes over their breasts, you know" 

then I thought "Wait, there's such thing as cleavage."


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 26, 2010)

Dude hamboning will save your life someday.


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 26, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Dude hamboning will save your life someday.



Damn skippy it will.     S'why girls do it!


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 26, 2010)

How come girls don't play with themselves that often? 

MAybe because its vile and disgusting. im 24 and i find sex stuff really gross.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 26, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> How come girls don't play with themselves that often?
> 
> MAybe because its vile and disgusting. im 24 and i find sex stuff really gross.



This thread



















your head


----------



## Willow (Oct 26, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> How come girls don't play with themselves that often?
> 
> MAybe because its vile and disgusting. im 24 and i find sex stuff really gross.


 You're dumb. Go ragequit FA again.


----------



## Adelin (Oct 26, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> How come girls don't play with themselves that often?
> 
> MAybe because its vile and disgusting. im 24 and i find sex stuff really gross.


 
People actually consider sex beautiful.......If your talking about the REALLY disgusting side then i guess it is disgusting......


----------



## Enwon (Oct 26, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> How come girls don't play with themselves that often?
> 
> MAybe because its vile and disgusting. im 24 and i find sex stuff really gross.


 
That's not because you're a girl.  It's because you're an idiot.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2010)

What the fuck is wrong with the OP?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 26, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> How come girls don't play with themselves that often?
> 
> MAybe because its vile and disgusting. im 24 and i find sex stuff really gross.


 I don't know which kinds of "sex" are "you" viewing

damn furries
viewing such harsh sights
saying sex is gross

It's like saying no to humanity


----------



## Spike.Zombie (Oct 26, 2010)

sex is sometimes gross,
It is used for ersatz purposes and it is painful and men only want it.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 26, 2010)

Spike.Zombie said:


> sex is sometimes gross,
> It is used for ersatz purposes and it is painful and men only want it.


 
...You're using "ersatz" wrong.

And what the hell is with your font color?

Oh, and GAY MANSEX FUCK YEAH


----------



## Thatch (Oct 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> ...You're using "ersatz" wrong.
> 
> And what the hell is with your font color?


 
Look at her profile pic, it suddenly becomes crystal clear.



Asswings said:


> This thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nihil Novi.
Made me want to cry. Why, FAF, why.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I don't know which kinds of "sex" are "you" viewing


 
A porno...


You know...
Like a bus scene when there are three beautiful women and an old lady waiting for a bus.
The handsome bus driver pulls up and says pun like "Need a Lift" or something.
The three women reply to his pun and begin to have sex with one of the women at a time while the other two are slicking each other before having a foursome with the bus driver. The Old woman just watches the four having hot pornographic sex.. 

>.>


----------



## Conker (Oct 26, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> How come girls don't play with themselves that often?
> 
> MAybe because its vile and disgusting. im 24 and i find sex stuff really gross.


 Oi, read the OP you moron. This thread has NOTHING to do with sex :| 

And sex isn't vile and disgusting, stop letting people talk you into getting fisted. There's more to it than that.



> sex is sometimes gross,
> It is used for ersatz purposes and it is painful and men only want it.



Please take your sparkledog fag font and your special snowflake syndrome and head towards the door.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2010)

Conker said:


> Oi, read the OP you moron. This thread has NOTHING to do with sex :|
> 
> And sex isn't vile and disgusting, stop letting people talk you into getting fisted. There's more to it than that.


 
You can't have an FAF thread without sex being mentioned more than once. :V


----------



## Conker (Oct 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You can't have an FAF thread without sex being mentioned more than once. :V


 Most of the threads evolve into sex though, her post was just a total utter failing of reading the OP. 

Or just a lack of reading comprehension, either way, it's bad.

Ya, I mad :V


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2010)

Conker said:


> Most of the threads evolve into sex though, her post was just a total utter failing of reading the OP.
> 
> Or just a lack of reading comprehension, either way, it's bad.
> 
> Ya, I mad :V



But sex talk is funny. :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> A porno...
> 
> 
> You know...
> ...


 
Okay. That's fine.
Although, by "you" I don't maen Zeke Shadowfyre.
By "you" I mean "you", You know.
"You" is the fag who just read this. Also, you just lost the game.

Actually, by "you" I mean the stereotype furry. Fetishist, gay, newfag, halfly gone through puberty or no, is cancer, has more syndromes then he can count on his 9 fingers, and takes proud in anything people hate about him.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Okay. That's fine.
> Although, by "you" I don't maen Zeke Shadowfyre.
> By "you" I mean "you", You know.
> "You" is the fag who just read this. Also, you just lost the game.
> ...


 

You ruined it man. :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You ruined it man. :V


 
You're a furry so you hide at least half of the information about the horrible fetish gay buttsex you're watching.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You're a furry so you hide at least half of the information about the horrible fetish gay buttsex you're watching.


 
Dude....
You make me sad..
I am one of a few furries here that does not watch porn but make just about the same amount of lewd jokes as one. :V
And I am not gay. :V
So


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 26, 2010)

I always thought it had something to do with the female genitalia being made up of delicate soft tissue and girls having longer, sharper nails than guys.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Dude....
> You make me sad..
> I am one of a few furries here that does not watch porn but make just about the same amount of lewd jokes as one. :V
> And I am not gay. :V
> So


I cannot believe you.
Prove.


----------



## Maisuki (Oct 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Dude....
> You make me sad..
> I am one of a few furries here that does not watch porn but make just about the same amount of lewd jokes as one. :V
> And I am not gay. :V
> So


 

Wait.. IM NOT ALONE?!?


----------



## Aurbis (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't know how old TC is, but he clearly doesn't have much experience with women. The younger girls are, the more they try to convince either you or themselves (or both) that sex is evil and gross and all this other BS. There are exceptions to this rule, but I think the reason that the majority of them feel this way can be summed up by a combination of several factors.

1) They're sexually inexperienced and have no idea what they're talking about.
2) They have tried masturbating or having sex, but they or their partner sucked at it, or they didn't realise that it typically hurts the first time and thought it was a general rule of thumb.
3) THEY'RE LYING! They don't want to be perceived as promiscuous or let on for their idiot peers that still haven't realised how fantastic sex is that they actually enjoy it.
4) Their parents/religious leaders/teachers lied to them to discourage them from experiencing what is commonly accepted as the pinnacle of human pleasure.

As they get older, they all come around, barring extenuating circumstances (like being raped). Women reach their sexual peak sometime before menopause as a biological imperative to reproduce before they're unable to. This is typically around the mid 30's and 40's. This is why "cougars" are so popular, and the term literally suggests that they're on the prowl, much like a big cat hunting large game, except in their case, they're hunting young, virile men.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 26, 2010)

Okay. This thread is pretty much dead now.

Goddammit people. Can't you read the OP BEFORE you post?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 26, 2010)

Aurbis said:


> I don't know how old TC is, but he clearly doesn't have much experience with women. The younger girls are, the more they try to convince either you or themselves (or both) that sex is evil and gross and all this other BS. There are exceptions to this rule, but I think the reason that the majority of them feel this way can be summed up by a combination of several factors.
> 
> 1) They're sexually inexperienced and have no idea what they're talking about.
> 2) They have tried masturbating or having sex, but they or their partner sucked at it, or they didn't realise that it typically hurts the first time and thought it was a general rule of thumb.
> ...


 
Pretty good explanation, just that shame might be the number one reason. Inexperience may cause shame. "What am I supposed to do?" will be a common question.
I'd respond "Wait for the man to come, he'll lead the way _like a paladin on a horse_"


----------



## Alsation21 (Oct 26, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Because a penis isnt as complicated as a vagina



Please it is refered to as an Cock and Pussy, you are not at school anymore !


----------



## Conker (Oct 26, 2010)

Alsation21 said:


> Please it is refered to as an Cock and Pussy, you are not at school anymore !


 I frowned hardcore like.


----------



## Aurbis (Oct 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Pretty good explanation, just that shame might be the number one reason. Inexperience may cause shame. "What am I supposed to do?" will be a common question.
> I'd respond "Wait for the man to come, he'll lead the way _like a paladin on a horse_"


 
Explanations one and four imply shame, so I didn't bother to list it. However, I take "pretty good explanation" as a great compliment, considering your username having "Cynical" in it.


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> You're dumb. Go ragequit FA again.


 no ur dumb, sex is gross.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 26, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Okay. This thread is pretty much dead now.
> 
> Goddammit people. Can't you read the OP BEFORE you post?


 
OP's trap worked.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not missing much on these forums am I.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'm not missing much on these forums am I.


 
But you keep coming back for more.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'm not missing much on these forums am I.


 
It's not like you ever contributed anything interesting, so we aren't really missing you either.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2010)

Asswings said:


> It's not like you ever contributed anything interesting, so we aren't really missing you either.



I'm not here to be missed by people I don't know.


----------



## ShadowEon (Oct 26, 2010)

When I you said "play with ourselves" I thought you meant um...something else. My body is sensitive and it has enough cuts and marks and shit on it, I don't need to add more with my nails. >_>;

If you mean what I thought you meant....my reply is much different but I am not saying what I do here.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 26, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> When I you said "play with ourselves" I thought you meant um...something else. My body is sensitive and it has enough cuts and marks and shit on it, I don't need to add more with my nails. >_>;
> 
> If you mean what I thought you meant....my reply is much different but I am not saying what I do here.




(â•¬ à² ç›Šà² )


----------



## ShadowEon (Oct 26, 2010)

Asswings said:


> (â•¬ à² ç›Šà² )


 
What...tmi? My bad.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 26, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> What...tmi? My bad.



No. Just dumb beyond all reason.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 26, 2010)

What the.....part of me wants to reach through my computer screen and slap you for this thread. So you are judging all women as to if they play with themselves, based on a small minority you've managed to meet?
Lol wut?


----------



## ShadowEon (Oct 26, 2010)

Asswings said:


> No. Just dumb beyond all reason.


 
Why? I was being upfront with you people. Or something. :V


----------



## Asswings (Oct 26, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> What the.....part of me wants to reach through my computer screen and slap you for this thread. So you are judging all women as to if they play with themselves, based on a small minority you've managed to meet?
> Lol wut?



(â•¬ à² ç›Šà² )

I'm gonna have to make this face all night aren't I.

Read the fucking OP.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2010)

Asswings said:


> (â•¬ à² ç›Šà² )
> 
> I'm gonna have to make this face all night aren't I.
> 
> Read the fucking OP.



Some furries can only manage to read the thread title most of the time. :v


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 26, 2010)

Asswings said:


> (â•¬ à² ç›Šà² )
> 
> I'm gonna have to make this face all night aren't I.
> 
> Read the fucking OP.



I read the OP. I responded appropriately.
L-e-a-r-n
t-o
c-o-m-p-r-e-h-e-n-d
a
p-e-r-s-o-n-s
p-o-s-t
b-e-f-o-r-e
r-e-s-p-o-n-d-i-n-g

I know you like to make pot-shots at people because it makes your vag wet. Seriously though derp derp....Op should be asking why the girls he has met don't play with themselves in his context of what "Play" with themselves mean. It's a silly thread to ask "Well why don't you girls do this" based on a handful of people he met.

Stupid thread is stupid really.

EDIT: PS: Hope you are enjoying Cuddlingwolf the faggot on your WoW server.
 
EDIT: You know this thread reminds me of: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0FEZuOusHk

That said to OP, you know the reason some girls you meet may not play with themselves in that way...may be a difference in perspective. For example, perhaps why a girl won't go bongo bongo with her yahbos is because she doesn't see a reason to. Her mind may not be seeing her girls in the same way you do. You may see a girl playing with her tata's as sexy or something, and wonder well why not? But she may see no point to it since her mind might not be completely in the gutter when it comes to that part of her body. The same may be for other parts of her body.


----------



## Willow (Oct 26, 2010)

Can I make a thread for the subject everyone is _trying_ to turn this into? Or at least assumed it was?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> Can I make a thread for the subject everyone is _trying_ to turn this into? Or at least assumed it was?


 
Go for it. I'm still going to ridicule it for being a generalization. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I cannot believe you.
> Prove.


 
I have bewbz and a vagoo. :V


----------



## Asswings (Oct 26, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I read the OP. I responded appropriately.
> L-e-a-r-n
> t-o
> c-o-m-p-r-e-h-e-n-d
> ...


 

He's talking about play as in the context of making music. Tons of people read and understood, and laughed because it was a huge joke. It's not about being sexy at all! He's not generalizing anything, he's being silly to watch tards like you flip their lids about it. 
This is not a serious thread. Pull the stick out of your vagina and loosen up a little bit. 

Oh, and while you're at it? Learn to be professional. You are a moderator.

Edit: Why would I give a shit as to who cuddling wolf is, and what WoW server he's on? There is no reason to even look the dude up. Also you using the term Faggot seems kind of hypocritical for all your bawwing over women's rights, and how they need respect. So respect for women and no one else amirite?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 27, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Edit: Why would I give a shit as to who cuddling wolf is, and what WoW server he's on? There is no reason to even look the dude up. Also you using the term Faggot seems kind of hypocritical for all your bawwing over women's rights, and how they need respect. So respect for women and no one else amirite?


 
"Cuddlingwolf" is a faggot reject from  my server and decided to come to Wyrmrest Accord for some reason. You'll learn to hate him more as much as you hate Trp for some apparent reason. >.>

There is no FAF user that can compare to how annoying he will become.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> "Cuddlingwolf" is a faggot reject from  my server and decided to come to Wyrmrest Accord for some reason. You'll learn to hate him more as much as you hate Trp for some apparent reason. >.>
> 
> There is no FAF user that can compare to how annoying he will become.


 
I don't have anything in particular against Trp. She just happens to post batshit stupid things enough that it might seem like it. If she stopped I wouldn't even be noticeable to her. /shrug

That and if she showed tact and professionalism like a moderator should.

Also I don't really give a shit about cuddlingwolf and never will.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 27, 2010)

Asswings said:


> He's talking about play as in the context of making music. Tons of people read and understood, and laughed because it was a huge joke. It's not about being sexy at all! He's not generalizing anything, he's being silly to watch tards like you flip their lids about it.
> This is not a serious thread. Pull the stick out of your vagina and loosen up a little bit.
> 
> Oh, and while you're at it? Learn to be professional. You are a moderator.
> ...


 
I like how every single time...EVERY SINGLE TIME that I post in a thread you are currently conversing it...you take what I say out of context, put words in my mouth, assume I don't understand what is being spoken about and then act like a bitchy bratty undisciplined high school prep. Apparently you assumed that I don't know what thread is about. That's nice. Don't expect a moderator to be professional with you when you make it a habit to pick pathetic, childish, juvenile fights, play "Put words in person's mouth" game, and so on and so forth.
Also way to ignore the link...:V
BONGO BONGO...is a boss that is beating on what? A drum...but I guess that part was over your head. That's understandable considering your froth at the mouth every time you see me post.

Moving on, if he hasn't been forced to leave your server, you'll find yourself a delicious target on WoW.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 27, 2010)

Asswings said:


> *
> That and if she showed tact and professionalism like a moderator should.*


 
Offtopic a bit, but most of the mods here have shown/done tactless things and shown a good dose of unprofessionalism with their time running FAF. 
It's a moot point.
So I am going to assume that it is something other than "Unprofessionalism" and "Tactless behavior".
But that's something for another topic and another place.


OT: I can play "Wipeout" with my cheeks. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I have bewbz and a vagoo. :V


 Or at least the latter :V


----------



## Asswings (Oct 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Offtopic a bit, but most of the mods here have shown/done tactless things and shown a good dose of unprofessionalism with their time running FAF.
> It's a moot point.
> So I am going to assume that it is something other than "Unprofessionalism" and "Tactless behavior".
> But that's something for another topic and another place.
> ...



Showing it once or twice, and turning around and flapping your game-obsessed mouth while leaking vagina juices all over threads in the name of Women's rights and bawwwwwing like a child are two different things.


----------



## Luca (Oct 27, 2010)

I think I may have just lost my rekindled intrerest in these forums, with this single thread...


----------



## Conker (Oct 27, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> That said to OP, you know the reason some girls you meet may not play with themselves in that way...may be a difference in perspective. For example, perhaps why a girl won't go bongo bongo with her yahbos is because she doesn't see a reason to. Her mind may not be seeing her girls in the same way you do. You may see a girl playing with her tata's as sexy or something, and wonder well why not? But she may see no point to it since her mind might not be completely in the gutter when it comes to that part of her body. The same may be for other parts of her body.


 Hmm. While I concede that I did not take into account that women think differently than men, I do have to say that my mind is not in the gutter in this particular case. I mean, a nice set of breasts just reminds me of two small bongo drums perfect for slapping around for the purpose of making an interesting meatish sound.

@fingernails comment from another poster

I didn't think of that, really, but I know when I play with myself I don't use my fingernails. Couldn't you just palm it up and be okay? Scratching may happen, but only if you're awkward with yourself.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 27, 2010)

Conker said:


> Hmm. While I concede that I did not take into account that women think differently than men, I do have to say that my mind is not in the gutter in this particular case. I mean, a nice set of breasts just reminds me of two small bongo drums perfect for slapping around for the purpose of making an interesting meatish sound.
> 
> @fingernails comment from another poster
> 
> I didn't think of that, really, but I know when I play with myself I don't use my fingernails. Couldn't you just palm it up and be okay? Scratching may happen, but only if you're awkward with yourself.


 
Well when ever you think about something guys do that girls might not or seem to have an aversion to or vice versa, differences in thinking based in gender is kind of important. It can help explain a lot. Such as why women tend to be more caught up in emotional attachments, and men tend to be more caught up in physical attachments. That's not opinion, that's the research. You might stop and think about "Why do guys do it" and then see if perhaps women have an alternative thing that serves the same purpose.

lol serious posting.


----------



## Conker (Oct 27, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Well when ever you think about something guys do that girls might not or seem to have an aversion to or vice versa, differences in thinking based in gender is kind of important. It can help explain a lot. Such as why women tend to be more caught up in emotional attachments, and men tend to be more caught up in physical attachments. That's not opinion, that's the research. *You might stop and think about "Why do guys do it" and then see if perhaps women have an alternative thing that serves the same purpose.*
> 
> lol serious posting.


Ohho! An excellent point. So then, what is it that girls do in place of playing with themselves?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 27, 2010)

Conker said:


> Ohho! An excellent point. So then, what is it that girls do in place of playing with themselves?


 
My guess is caring about/for their appearance. They're too secretive about it. :V


----------



## ConkerTheSquirrel (Oct 27, 2010)

This thread really makes no sense at all, girls play with themselves at night as much as the average guy would fap 3 times of the entire day.


----------



## Conker (Oct 27, 2010)

ConkerTheSquirrel said:


> This thread really makes no sense at all, girls play with themselves at night as much as the average guy would fap 3 times of the entire day.


 I lulfuckingwutted.


----------



## Aaros (Oct 28, 2010)

ConkerTheSquirrel said:


> This thread really makes no sense at all, girls play with themselves at night as much as the average guy would fap 3 times of the entire day.


wait

What?


----------



## Point_Blank (Oct 28, 2010)

Maisuki said:


> Why the hell did I click on this thread?


 this
this everywhere


----------



## rknight (Oct 28, 2010)

wow....alrightly then...someone as way too much free-time on there hands if your wondering why girls don't play with themselves that often....


----------



## Conker (Oct 28, 2010)

rknight said:


> wow....alrightly then...someone as way too much free-time on there hands if your wondering why girls don't play with themselves that often....


Like you haven't let your mind wander while you were bored at work or in class...

Plus, you're posting on a furry forum just as I am. Pot + kettle or something.

Or, color me a philosopher :V


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 28, 2010)

@Topicstarter: Ever saw a man drumming on their tenders?


----------



## Conker (Oct 28, 2010)

SuddenlySanity said:


> @Topicstarter: Ever saw a man drumming on their tenders?


 No, and I've already covered this, but I don't expect you to read the entire thread so I'll brief you.

1) awkward reach. One would have to sit or squat at an odd angle to slap em around for noise
2) pants. sound will be muffled
3) even in an awkward position and with pants off, the sound would be fairly nonexistent I would think. If nothing else, they wouldn't make a desired "clacking" noise, but something more fleshy and unattractive. 

So that's that.


----------



## rknight (Oct 28, 2010)

Conker said:


> Like you haven't let your mind wander while you were bored at work or in class... :V


 
True..U got me there


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 28, 2010)

Conker said:


> No, and I've already covered this, but I don't expect you to read the entire thread so I'll brief you.
> 
> 1) awkward reach. One would have to sit or squat at an odd angle to slap em around for noise
> 2) pants. sound will be muffled
> ...


 Also: It would hurt... A LOT. :l


----------



## Conker (Oct 28, 2010)

SuddenlySanity said:


> Also: It would hurt... A LOT. :l


 That thought didn't even cross my mind. You want to know why? Because I'm a motherfucking musician and good art requires pain. 

Don't be a pussy :V


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 28, 2010)

I play 4 instruments excluding my dong... But I do not feel the need to torture myself for musical satisfaction, nor any other need I might have.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 28, 2010)

How come furries are creepy perverts who ask fucktarded questions?


----------



## Joeyyy (Oct 28, 2010)

OP has too much time on his hands


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Oct 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How come furries are creepy perverts who ask fucktarded questions?


 I seconded that.


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How come furries are creepy perverts who ask fucktarded questions?


 How come furries are creepy perverts who ask fucktarded questions?


----------



## Conker (Oct 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How come furries are creepy perverts who ask fucktarded questions?


 Pretty sure there isn't anything perverse about any of the shit I've written in this thread.

It's not my fault these other dumbasses tried to derail it >:[


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey, my question was relevant.

Your intentions might not be perverted, but people will actually have such an impression if they see a girl drumming on their rack in public. Which I think is an important reason why they don't.

Witnessing such an act would be funny though, I admit. :]


----------



## Conker (Oct 28, 2010)

SuddenlySanity said:


> Hey, my question was relevant.
> 
> Your intentions might not be perverted, but people will actually have such an impression if they see a girl drumming on their rack in public. Which I think is an important reason why they don't.
> 
> Witnessing such an act would be funny though, I admit. :]


 Honestly, I think if a girl was drumming on her rack in public, the majority would think of her as mentally ill and not perverse. 

Those are the kinds of looks I get when I drum on my belly


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 28, 2010)

Although I do think drumming on your 'rack' in public is strange, to say the least, I don't think drumming on your belly is... Well, unless it starts getting on my nerves. ^^;

In fact, I do it from time to time. I am not known as a lunatic of perv or mentally ill where I live, so... what makes these people question your sanity when you drum on your belly?


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 28, 2010)

Sometimes I drum on my clavicle with a few fingers when I'm bored and waiting in line or something, if that counts.


----------



## 9livesbunny (Nov 4, 2010)

Personally, I do not play with myself out in public, because, well, that's considered degenerate and perverted. I have respect for myself. I am not here to entertain the masses.
It makes you wonder why women are reluctant to breast feed out in public.


----------



## Conker (Nov 4, 2010)

9livesbunny said:


> Personally, I do not play with myself out in public, because, well,* that's considered degenerate and perverted.* I have respect for myself. I am not here to entertain the masses.
> It makes you wonder why women are reluctant to breast feed out in public.


 Think so? Hmm. I disagree.

As for respect, you can respect yourself and play with yourself at the same time. I'm not sure why the two need to be separate. 

There's something frightening about your avatar.


----------



## 9livesbunny (Nov 4, 2010)

Conker said:


> Think so? Hmm. I disagree.
> 
> As for respect, you can respect yourself and play with yourself at the same time. I'm not sure why the two need to be separate.
> 
> There's something frightening about your avatar.


 
Explain to me how a woman with large breasts can look respectful out in public playing with them? It doesn't matter whether the breasts are large or small, it looks disrespectful and lewd. As long as males and females view breast's as sexual objects, that's never going to happen. Ask my sister who just had a double mastectomy last week to see if she feels like playing with her "breasts".

You're not a woman. You will never know what goes on in a woman's mind when it concerns her breasts. If you want to see women playing with their breasts, I suggest you visit a titty bar, or rent a XXX movie.


----------



## Conker (Nov 4, 2010)

9livesbunny said:


> Explain to me how a woman with large breasts can look respectful out in public playing with them? It doesn't matter whether the breasts are large or small, it looks disrespectful and lewd. As long as males and females view breast's as sexual objects, that's never going to happen. Ask my sister who just had a double mastectomy last week to see if she feels like playing with her "breasts".


 It's not my fault your sister is a downer. 

Besides, I don't think people would really care if it looked respectable or not if the woman in question was dishin out some mad beats yo.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 4, 2010)

9livesbunny said:


> You're not a woman. You will never know what goes on in a woman's mind when it concerns her breasts.



You're also not every woman ever. You will never know what goes on in every other woman's mind.

Not to cause any offense, but that's a weak argument.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 4, 2010)

I would not beat on my tits in public(or at home, really?).
Just sayin.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2010)

As a biological female, I have an answer to the title.
1. It (usually) takes longer.
2. It (sometimes) takes more effort.

As to playing with yourself in public? I plead the fifth. If I can get away with it, all the better.


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 4, 2010)

Liar said:


> As a biological female, I have an answer to the title.
> 1. It (usually) takes longer.
> 2. It (sometimes) takes more effort.
> 
> As to playing with yourself in public? I plead the fifth. If I can get away with it, all the better.



I thought this thread was about girls thumping on their chest like they're bongo drums if they're bored?   You, my dear, have your mind in the gutter *G*


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> I thought this thread was about girls thumping on their chest like they're bongo drums if they're bored?   You, my dear, have your mind in the gutter *G*


 
What was I supposed to think with a title like that? xD


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Nov 4, 2010)

Most girls don't use their bodies as instruments because many guys find that sexually stimulating. Not only that, but I would imagine that slapping a breast would make no more noise then slapping a thigh. 

I really don't see many guys using their bodies (outside of their cheeks) as instruments in public. That seems to be more of a private thing


----------



## RTDragon (Nov 4, 2010)

What the hell did i just read?

A masterbation thread on the FA Forums.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 4, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> What the hell didn't I just read?
> 
> A masturbation thread on the FA Forums.


 Fixed.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 4, 2010)

Liar said:


> As a biological female, I have an answer to the title.
> 1. It (usually) takes longer.
> 2. It (sometimes) takes more effort.
> 
> As to playing with yourself in public? I plead the fifth. If I can get away with it, all the better.



I always wondered why it takes longer for a female to get off than a man. With men (at least a large portion of males) removal of the foreskin supposedly makes the glans of the penis less sensitive. And yet unmutilated females take longer? Must be a psychological thing.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> I always wondered why it takes longer for a female to get off than a man. With men (at least a large portion of males) removal of the foreskin supposedly makes the glans of the penis less sensitive. And yet unmutilated females take longer? Must be a psychological thing.


 
Well, it depends. In my experience, the hornier a female is, the faster it takes for her to get off. However, vaginal stimulation takes a while to..."work". Clitoral stimulation, on the other hand, works pretty fast. So really, it depends on how you're masturbating.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 4, 2010)

Answer is: Ur doin it rong?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Answer is: Ur doin it rong?


 
Well in my experience, vaginal stimulation can lead to more powerful orgasms, although it takes a longer time. 

Keep in mind this is just personal (and some lezzbian) experiences.


----------



## Kibou (Nov 4, 2010)

Conker said:


> I don't get it. I mean, we guys play with ourselves all the time, sometimes even in public.



Translation: *I DON'T HAVE A GIRLFRIEND*


----------



## 9livesbunny (Nov 4, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> You're also not every woman ever. You will never know what goes on in every other woman's mind.
> 
> Not to cause any offense, but that's a weak argument.


 I never professed to be "every" woman, and know what goes on in every woman's mind. Considering you are a young male, do you know what women think? Your argument is weaker than mine.


----------



## Koronikov (Nov 5, 2010)

9livesbunny said:


> I never professed to be "every" woman, and know what goes on in every woman's mind. Considering you are a young male, do you know what women think? Your argument is weaker than mine.


 
I'm sorry I have a hard time taking your argument seriously, especially due to the suggestive pose of your avatar. If you are going to rage at everyone for trying to have fun and joke then I suggest you support you own ideals. :3 (remember the internet is serious business :V)


----------



## Conker (Nov 5, 2010)

God damnit you fucking furfags. You ask a legit question and everyone goes on about masturbation. You all suck.



> Translation: *I DON'T HAVE A GIRLFRIEND*


*
*I do, but I'm pretty sure that's beside the point.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 5, 2010)

Conker said:


> God damnit you fucking furfags. You ask a legit question and everyone goes on about masturbation. You all suck.


 
That's what you _get_ man


----------



## GingerM (Nov 5, 2010)

Conker said:


> God damnit you fucking furfags. You ask a legit question and everyone goes on about masturbation. You all suck.


 
I think that's one of the Three Laws of the Internet - "Anything which can be misinterpreted will be."


----------



## Tycho (Nov 6, 2010)

Conker said:


> God damnit you fucking furfags. You ask a legit question and everyone goes on about masturbation. You all suck.


 
OH COME ON, IT WAS ENTRAPMENT FROM THE GET-GO.  Brilliant trap too, I must say.


----------



## Conker (Nov 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> OH COME ON, IT WAS ENTRAPMENT FROM THE GET-GO.  Brilliant trap too, I must say.


 :3c

Who, me?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> OH COME ON, IT WAS ENTRAPMENT FROM THE GET-GO.  Brilliant trap too, I must say.


 AND THIS ONE DIDN'T EVEN HAVE SEAN CONNERY TO SAVE IT!


----------

